# Looking for an inflation rp partner!



## snowy-gliss (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi!  I usually use Discord, icq and/or Telegram for roleplay, so if you use either of those and would like to have some fun, contact me!

DISCORD: snowy-gliss#0711

ICQ: snowygliss

TELEGRAM: @snowygliss


----------



## Kovus_Shadow (Apr 14, 2020)

snowy-gliss said:


> Hi!  I usually use Discord, icq and/or Telegram for roleplay, so if you use either of those and would like to have some fun, contact me!
> 
> DISCORD: snowy-gliss#0711
> 
> ...



Hi there Are you still available to do these rps?


----------

